# Looking for 1966 GTO wood sport wheel



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

My dash and console restoration is just about complete. Now I am looking for a high quality wood sport wheel for my car. Does anyone know of a good source to find one? I have looked at the usual outlets but I am looking for the right one if you know what I mean. Will post photos when done its been 4 month project.
Grats,
Miami Ragtop


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

are you looking for an original (not wood) or a real wood aftermarket? an original in good shape or restored can fetch up to 500, Grant makes a decent real wood sport wheel with Pontiac cap for under 200.


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking for original '66 or '67 sport wheel if possible.
Thanks,


----------

